# My solar powered trampoline chicken coop



## DeplorableChicken (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Your coop is absolutely amazing! The solar panels is awesome . You are so creative. I love your heat. You surely put a lot of thought into it. Thankyou so much for sharing with your video-it means a lot to me and everyone else. 

I live in Florida north of Tampa, and our lows are like above 25 or higher. However the lows last for not even 6 hours, and it warms up again. So my chickens are in pens, covered with , Rubbermaid storage tubs for laying nests. I don't want my silkies sitting in an enclosed area because they sit for weeks and need some breeze.


----------



## DeplorableChicken (Oct 29, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Your coop is absolutely amazing! The solar panels is awesome . You are so creative. I love your heat. You surely put a lot of thought into it. Thankyou so much for sharing with your video-it means a lot to me and everyone else.
> 
> I live in Florida north of Tampa, and our lows are like above 25 or higher. However the lows last for not even 6 hours, and it warms up again. So my chickens are in pens, covered with , Rubbermaid storage tubs for laying nests. I don't want my silkies sitting in an enclosed area because they sit for weeks and need some breeze.


Thanks for the awesome compliments. Hahaha just as you posted this I was asking if this video was even visible to the public. Now I know.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Heckuva coop you got. I love it. I wish I had your coop building skills! 
My coops arnt the best looking coops for sure, but I build them to withstand hurricanes. We've had two so far and they're still here lol.
Great job!


----------



## DeplorableChicken (Oct 29, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Heckuva coop you got. I love it. I wish I had your coop building skills!
> My coops arnt the best looking coops for sure, but I build them to withstand hurricanes. We've had two so far and they're still here lol.
> Great job!


Thank you. A coop that can withstand a hurricane..... That's awesome. Any pics?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

DeplorableChicken said:


> Thank you. A coop that can withstand a hurricane..... That's awesome. Any pics?


Here's some pics in this link starting at post#11. I'll have to dig around later on and find pics of both coops rather than the close up pics of certain areas of the coops like in these pics.
https://www.chickenforum.com/threads/jury-rigging.12647/


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Love the coop! I’m jealous!!!


----------

